# Sony or Nook?



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

While I love, love, love my kindle, I am considering getting another ereader to use with library books.

I am torn between the Nook and the Sony.  I picked up the Nook at BN, and was surprised at the weight!  Quite noticeable compared to my lovely, light Kindle.
Haven't had an opportunity to actually get a Sony in my hands.  I understand I can do that at a few stores like Staples, Best Buy.

Am I correct in believing that the Sony is now wireless?  (I read somewhere where it was not, and you had to download books through your computer, but that may have been an older model.)  I definitely want wireless (though don't need 3G wireless).

I would appreciate your thoughts.  Thanks so much!
Rene


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I'd go with the Sony. The Sony 950 has wifi & is quite a nice reader. I tried it at Best Buy. But the price is a bit high ($299USD, I'm waiting for a sale ). The 650 & 350 need to be connected to the computer to download books. Once I got the hang of this it is so quick & easy as to not be an issue anymore. I got the 350 when it was on sale for $129 & am very pleased with it. It has a 5" screen that is surprisingly easy to read from & it is easy to carry anywhere. Even with a cover they are light. You are pretty much limited to the Sony cover for the 350, but can get other covers for the other 2.

Since you want to use it for library books you will have to side load anyway, no matter which one you pick.

Also it has been difficult to get a 650 (6"screen). They seem to be out of stock a lot.

I have A Kindle3, Nook & now a Sony-350. Of the 3 I really like my Sony the best for reading with. Otherwise I like the Kindle & Nook for selection of books. I can still get more books through them.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume you are talking about the eink nook, not the nook color.

Sony only uses wireless for the Sony store and for updates. You cannot access your other books wirelessly. However, for library books you must connect to your computer, there is no way to get library books wirelessly onto either the Sony or nook.

I really prefer my Sony 950 to my original nook. The touchscreen on the nook is still a pain to use, even after I've had it for a year. Of course, the Sony is pricier, so you have to decide what is more important to you; an easier interface or price.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the K3 and a Sony 350. I previously had a nook and sold that recently. I really didn't like the nook...I thought it was clumsy to get around to things and the color screen on the bottom was very distracting, not to mention it was heavy. My favorite is my K3 of course, but I love the little Sony for library books. It is very easy to get library books put on it so I would not hesitate to buy it.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to respond to me.  I really appreciate it.

I am leaning (almost tipping over actually!    towards the Sony.  After researching here and elsewhere, the Sony seems to be more reliable and user friendly than the Nook.  

Now I'm wondering if I should take a look at the Kobo!      (just kidding)

Thanks again for your input,
Rene


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ReneAZ said:


> Thank you all so much for taking the time to respond to me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I am leaning (almost tipping over actually!  towards the Sony. After researching here and elsewhere, the Sony seems to be more reliable and user friendly than the Nook.
> 
> ...


Having owned a Sony and a nook, I think you're on the right track if you're wanting it mainly for library books. If you don't care about a touch screen either, the older Sony pocket reader, the 300, is on sale at Sony stores for either $99 or $79 - I can't find where I saw that info (and I know it was just in the past day or two that I saw it!) But I do see refurbed 300's for $75 here:
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665958065

Or this is an excellent deal for the reader plus lighted cover (it's a great cover):
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12425705&findingMethod=rr

The touch screen on the 350 is pretty nice too, tho.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Having owned a Sony and a nook, I think you're on the right track if you're wanting it mainly for library books. If you don't care about a touch screen either, the older Sony pocket reader, the 300, is on sale at Sony stores for either $99 or $79 - I can't find where I saw that info (and I know it was just in the past day or two that I saw it!) But I do see refurbed 300's for $75 here:
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665958065
> 
> Or this is an excellent deal for the reader plus lighted cover (it's a great cover):
> ...


THanks so much! I think I am going to jump on that deal that includes a cover - it looks perfect for me!

Appreciate the links,
Rene


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*One note of caution on the Sony 300. Some people find the screen has a bit of a glare. So if you can take a look at it first that might be a good idea. The Sony 350 does not have that glare. But of course it is now at $179 which it wasn't when I got it.*


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the Sony 300 and the Nook. I like the Sony better for library books for some reason. It seems easier to load books. It does not have wifi, but I don't think you can use wifi to load library books any way. The Sony 300 is pretty cheap right now, if you can find one. I paid about $75 for mine. I use it strictly for library books. I use my Nook or K3 for all others. The Sony books cost a little more.

Good luck with your decision....


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

ReneAZ said:


> I am leaning (almost tipping over actually!  towards the Sony. After researching here and elsewhere, the Sony seems to be more reliable and user friendly than the Nook.
> Now I'm wondering if I should take a look at the Kobo!  (just kidding)


Okay, got a confession here. After what I wrote above, I ended up actually getting a KOBO! And I love it. 
Wow, I wasn't even considering it, kind of thought of it like the poor relation. 
I was in a Borders a couple of weeks ago to look at the Sony, decided I really did not like the size or the touch screen.
Briefly fooled around with the Kobo. It was selling for $79 at that time (about 1/2 what the Nook costs).

Went to a Barnes & Nobel 2 wks in a row to play around with the Nook, and decided I really didn't want all the 'bells & whistles'. Seemed to be just too many steps to do a simple thing, and the touch screen seemed, well, touchy... 

I just wanted something to read a library book, that's it. I stopped by Borders the next weekend, and the Kobo was selling for $69.99 and I thought 'what the heck' and picked it up. Already downloaded 2 library books, and am a happy reader. Open book, read, close book.
Perfect for whatt I wanted. Who knew?


----------



## garryg (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't know much about the 'Nook' or 'KOBO', are they mostly American?

I've had the Sony pocket for a few years now though, the original non-touch screen. I didn't like that one ether! (My wife has the Kindle) and because it easily reads both EPUB and PDF simply by connecting it to any computer (doesn't have to have any specific software on it) and dragging and dropping the file into the e-books directory, it is very simple to put non specifically downloaded files on to.

I've never had any problems with it not reading or not displaying anthing correctly, and it is light and fairly robust, especially if you get a (relatively inexpensive) cover to clip it in.
Oh, and obviously it has a 'propper' e-ink screen. I personally would never get an e-reader that uses a 'normal' LCD screen, for the obvious reasons...

Suffice to say; I like my Sony... and the Kindle of course 



P.s. I've never personally had any problem with glare on the Sony, and I've used it in all lights outside and in, with and without book lights.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

pomtroll said:


> The Sony 350 does not have that glare. But of course it is now at $179 which it wasn't when I got it.


Actually, Best Buy still has the PRS-350 for $129. I know this because I just bought one there last Friday and was told they had fourteen more at that one store alone.

The real issue is finding a 650 at this point.


----------

